# bei Race Face FR Protektoren reißen die Nähte



## Wolperdinger (27. März 2007)

Hi miteinander,
habe mir letztes Jahr RaceFaceFR Beinprotektoren zugelegt. Bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden damit, Paßform ist genial und der Schutz echt super.
Jetzt reißt aber bei dem rechten Protektor die Naht zu den Plastikparts auf

Was tun? Wird ja hoffentlich Garantie sein, habe die Teile vielleicht 3mal bis jetzt gefahren...
Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht

Gruß aus dem Fichtelgebirge
Hechtl


----------



## meth3434 (27. März 2007)

Eine bodenlose Frechheit! Mir ist heute etwas ähnliches passiert: Ich habe 5 cent in einen kaugummi automaten geschmissen und es kam nur eine Kaugummikugel und nicht wie sonst 2 raus!!!!! Kannst du dir das vorstellen?! 
Ich habe daraufhin das gesamte Haus, an dem der Automat hing, per Sprengladung niedergerissen und auf die Überreste des Automaten uriniert! Die Bewohner? Kollateralschaden! 

Ich rate dir zu ähnlich drastischen Maßnahmen, sonst nimmt dich irgendwan keiner mehr Ernst!


Dein Mitstreiter
Meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (27. März 2007)

@meth  

@threadöffner: scheint leider öfters mal vor zukommen, Passform und schutz top, verarbeitung der Nähte leider nur mittelmäßig. Wenn du sie echt nur 3 mal getragen hast und noch keinen Bodenkontakt damit hattest ist das für mich auf jeden Fall ein Fall für die Garantie.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. März 2007)

> und der Schutz echt super





> keinen Bodenkontakt damit hattest



Schreib mal dem Jürgen Liebe - der ist immer SEHR Hilfsbereit. 
Die Originalrechnung hast Du ja sicher noch - oder Du gehst zu dem Händler wo Du die gekauft hast?!


----------



## Wolperdinger (28. März 2007)

@meth3434:

sorry, aber irgendwie kann ich deiner Ironie nicht ganz folgen.
Willst du damit sagen, dass die Schoner es nicht wert sind zu reklamieren da sie bei ca 80 VK liegen oder was willst du eigentlich.
Ich habe ja damit nicht die Marke RaceFace angegriffen, die Schoner sind Top bezüglich Passform und Schutz... gar keine Frage.

Sorry. Aber ich finds gut wenn so kreative Köpfe wie du im Forum ihren Senf mit abgeben


----------

